# Waterville Vally sold?



## bigbob (Oct 4, 2010)

Heard today it has a buyer or may of already been sold. Manager will be a former manager, Any body else hear anything? Threecy?


----------



## threecy (Oct 4, 2010)

bigbob said:


> Any body else hear anything? Threecy?



I guess you caught that subtle hint in that Mittersill thread last month


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 4, 2010)

threecy said:


> I guess you caught that subtle hint in that Mittersill thread last month


Eh. Change in ownership happens often enough around the New England region, a headline but nothing that will steal the Mittersill thunder. Unless this comes packaged with a terrain expansion? That would be top headline material.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Oct 4, 2010)

Yes, pretty sure the closing was today.  That's all I think I know


----------



## cannonist (Oct 4, 2010)

I wasn't going to say anything, but I was up at the mountain this weekend and there is some good work being done. The main express quad had seen an upper terminal update as well as a paint job, there also may have been some new seats, but it's hard to tell. I noticed some glade renovation in the psyched glades and some new glade cutting off ruthies run. Also the sunnyside and quadrille were freshly painted. Not to make assumptions, but looks like some good is at work here.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 4, 2010)

threecy said:


> I guess you caught that subtle hint in that Mittersill thread last month



I caught that........

sat and thought for a second what big potential news there might be in NH skiing.  WV sale topped my list knowing their struggles and minimal investment in what? a decade.

not sure what is developable, but WV only occupies half a huge ridgeline of some potentially excellent skiable terrain.

It's got the typical NH curse of very low natural snow to overcome.  I still think it's a great area and beautiful valley with vast potential if the stars line up for it.


----------



## Vortex (Oct 5, 2010)

Who bought it?


----------



## threecy (Oct 5, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> Eh. Change in ownership happens often enough around the New England region, a headline but nothing that will steal the Mittersill thunder.



I think it'll be newsworthy.  I imagine something will get published at some point.


----------



## threecy (Oct 5, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> not sure what is developable, but WV only occupies half a huge ridgeline of some potentially excellent skiable terrain.



I haven't been able to dig up any first hand source information, but my understanding is they have the ability to expand the ski area toward the Tecumseh Bowl, as well as Green Mountain.  I'll probably put something together in the next few days for those potential projects.  There's already a Google Earth rendering showing roughly where those areas would be:  http://www.newenglandskihistory.com/skiareaexpansions/NewHampshire/watervillevalley.php


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 5, 2010)

They need to do something there. I shudder every time someone says lets go to Waterville. Lodge is horrible, parking sucks, top of the mountain is useless and it takes as long to get to Cannon because how far it is off the highway.


----------



## billski (Oct 5, 2010)

Smellytele said:


> They need to do something there. I shudder every time someone says lets go to Waterville. Lodge is horrible, parking sucks, top of the mountain is useless and it takes as long to get to Cannon because how far it is off the highway.


I think people go for convenience and it's priced a little less.   I stopped going because I didn't find much of a challenge, woods access is minimal, the trails are uninteresting and broad  and.....parking....


----------



## Vortex (Oct 5, 2010)

When my kids were younger we loved Waterville at night.  We skied Loon most days and went into the village at night saw the fireworks, got food, hit the candy store. We took the sleigh rides.  Its  a great place for a family vaction  The town has a nice rec center with activities for the kids even if they are not town reisdents.
 Everything ends at one lodge.  I hope the change is good for he mtn. I liked going there early season when there were only a few trails at Loon and Waterville open. Broke it up a bit.    Nice progession Park set up.


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 5, 2010)

WV is what it is.  It has a spot in NE ski history because of the World Cup and Tom Corcoran's work in promoting racing.  It also is in a really nice setting and is a true 'resort' in that it is a village in the middle of the wilderness.  I have hiked it and there is some steep terrain which is nice, but I have heard the same gripes from folks (e.g. boring terrain, etc).  A resort can't be everything to everyone.  I also wonder who the new owner is?


----------



## billski (Oct 5, 2010)

thetrailboss said:


> A resort can't be everything to everyone.



I agree with you trailboss.  For every 10 skiers and boarders there are 10 opinions and preferences.
I was just expressing my personal preference.


----------



## bigbob (Oct 5, 2010)

Yea, I caught your suttle hint Threecy, but did not know what it was a week ago. I may find out more about ownership today from my source.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 5, 2010)

For the bump skier Waterville isn't a bad place.  Sunnyside pod is a real nice set up.  I recall a few nice days over there as a kid.


----------



## ceo (Oct 5, 2010)

I went to Waterville once or twice a number of years ago, and was amused that the base lodge appeared to be exactly the same as it was when I was a little kid in the nursery (which was even in the same place).


----------



## Angus (Oct 5, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> For the bump skier Waterville isn't a bad place.  Sunnyside pod is a real nice set up.  I recall a few nice days over there as a kid.



my best friends parents had a place up there and so 25-30 years ago skied there a # of times. I went back maybe three years ago with my son in the late season. everything but the sunnyside lift trails were skied off and very hard pack/ice - it had rained or we'd had a heavy thaw and then freeze, I can't remember which. As a kid, True Grit which run under the lift had scared me but it wasn't really that steep there weren't any bumps and Bobby's Run was steep at the top with good bumps but flattened out pretty quickly. we skied that lift all day once the sun softened the snow. I remember thinking, they definitely did not make enough snow to insure those two trails would be open for the duration of their season. I like to get up there an XC ski - heard that's very good.


----------



## cannonist (Oct 5, 2010)

I'm confused as of what the expansion possibilities are. How could they expand onto mt. techumseh? Thats natural forest if I am not mistaken.


----------



## billski (Oct 5, 2010)

cannonist said:


> I'm confused as of what the expansion possibilities are. How could they expand onto mt. techumseh? Thats natural forest if I am not mistaken.



A link to it  is already in the message string.


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 5, 2010)

cannonist said:


> I'm confused as of what the expansion possibilities are. How could they expand onto mt. techumseh? Thats natural forest if I am not mistaken.



It would definitely take out the hiking trail which runs up next Periphery. And I am assuming you meant National forest.


----------



## cannonist (Oct 5, 2010)

hahaha yes. What would they do about the hiking trail?


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 5, 2010)

The hiking trail has a pretty decent grade as I remember. Very consistent blue pitch. But I think a nice ravine drops off to the east of the trail that would allow for steeper skiing and likely some really good tree skiing. That type of expansion would get me back to Waterville Valley for the first time in over 15 years.


----------



## abc (Oct 5, 2010)

Hope the new owner bring some change in the attitude!

I've only been there once. They're the *one and only *resort on the Descente free lift ticket book that isn't actually free! It's a twofer instead. But what takes the cake was they made a big fuss about my trying to share it with another skier at the window! They had the nerve to be the standout of sneaking a not-really-free offer in a "free" deal against all other resorts. And then make good at enforcing that not-free condition!!!

I didn't find the skiing warrant any of that attitude. Seems to me the management of last season didn't even know how much they suck.


----------



## threecy (Oct 6, 2010)

cannonist said:


> I'm confused as of what the expansion possibilities are. How could they expand onto mt. techumseh? Thats natural forest if I am not mistaken.



A few photos and maps have been added:

Waterville Valley Expansion History

Very little available online in terms of concrete plans, though.  I think it's safe to say that, with the financial issues Booth Creek's principal has been dealing with (Texas Rangers, Livermore Football Club), these plans would not happen.


----------



## skiberg (Oct 6, 2010)

I took a looked at the expasion link. Sounds a bit to good to be true. If the permits are truly in place that would be something. If they cuold ever expand to those areas it would be scary. The terrain looks like soome of the best in NH. They have unbelievable potential. Easy access, close to Boston. They could create a dedictated western style resort village. But they lack snow and that will never change and the economic environment is pretty poor and may never get better for the ski industry. This would require tens, if not hundreds of millions. They may be able to do a Sugarloaf type Burnt mt. expansion, but don't think the woods their are as good for cutting glades and the snowpack is not consistent enough. I dont see it, but it is fun to dream.


----------



## bigbob (Oct 6, 2010)

Did this permit also include approval for snowmaking storage ponds? I thought years ago they were supposed to get built, but never did.


----------



## threecy (Oct 6, 2010)

bigbob said:


> Did this permit also include approval for snowmaking storage ponds? I thought years ago they were supposed to get built, but never did.



Separate permit I believe.  I think Green and Tecumseh go back to the original Waterville Valley ownership days.


----------



## stomachdoc (Oct 6, 2010)

It is my understanding that the new owners (or soon to be new owners) are a group of private investors with a lot of ski area experience under their belt.  They have done extensive due diligence over the summer and have been negotiating with the town of Waterville Valley as to the ability to go forward with certain plans.  Tom Corcoran's original plan for Waterville Valley included lift service from the center of "town," now known as Town Square, and I believe that concept is being revisited very avidly by the new owners.  Very exciting prospects for Waterville Valley, which has served as a funding source for Booth Creek's projects in California and has been largely neglected by BC for years.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 6, 2010)

threecy said:


> A few photos and maps have been added:
> 
> Waterville Valley Expansion History
> 
> Very little available online in terms of concrete plans, though.  I think it's safe to say that, with the financial issues Booth Creek's principal has been dealing with (Texas Rangers, Livermore Football Club), these plans would not happen.



Who is Booth Creeks principal?   What is Livermore Football Club?  Not Liverpool from the Premier is it?  I ask because the Red Sox made a bid to buy Liverpool today.


----------



## threecy (Oct 6, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> Who is Booth Creeks principal?   What is Livermore Football Club?  Not Liverpool from the Premier is it?  I ask because the Red Sox made a bid to buy Liverpool today.



Indeed, the one the Red Sox ownership is apparently interested in.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 6, 2010)

So, let's recap.  Booth Creek owned Cranmore.......sold.  Owned Waterville.........sold.  Owned Liverpool soccer......soon to be sold

I'm not buying a condo at Northstar


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 6, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> So, let's recap.  Booth Creek owned Cranmore.......sold.  Owned Waterville.........sold.  Owned Liverpool soccer......soon to be sold
> 
> I'm not buying a condo at Northstar


Your recap is missing the part when Booth Creek sold Loon to Boyne which seemed to be a fine deal for those condo owners.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 6, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> Your recap is missing the part when Booth Creek sold Loon to Boyne which seemed to be a fine deal for those condo owners.



no doubt

I'm sure their value went way up with the transfer from Booth Creek to Boyne.

my comments were in jest looking at the overall Booth Creek picture and all things say........dying company.  Northstar is their premier resort.


----------



## bigbob (Oct 7, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> Your recap is missing the part when Booth Creek sold Loon to Boyne which seemed to be a fine deal for those condo owners.



Booth Creek sold or got out of the lease for Loon. They had already sold off the ownership/land lease to the REIT a few years back.


----------



## bigbob (Oct 7, 2010)

stomachdoc said:


> It is my understanding that the new owners (or soon to be new owners) are a group of private investors with a lot of ski area experience under their belt.  They have done extensive due diligence over the summer and have been negotiating with the town of Waterville Valley as to the ability to go forward with certain plans.  Tom Corcoran's original plan for Waterville Valley included lift service from the center of "town," now known as Town Square, and I believe that concept is being revisited very avidly by the new owners.  Very exciting prospects for Waterville Valley, which has served as a funding source for Booth Creek's projects in California and has been largely neglected by BC for years.



Is Les Otten included in this group of investors? He did own Waterville years ago when he bought SKI Ltd, but had to divest.


----------



## sull1102 (Oct 8, 2010)

Well the deal is definitely done. There is no more link or logo on the waterville.com website to Booth Creek. It use to be at the very bottom of the page, now it's all gone.


----------



## cannonist (Oct 8, 2010)

Actually the link is still on the bottom of the page.


----------



## sull1102 (Oct 8, 2010)

Where at?


----------



## cannonist (Oct 8, 2010)

Oh my bad. I thought you ment the booth creek site, because wv is still on there.


----------



## sull1102 (Oct 9, 2010)

It's still there, but any relationship between WV and Booth is nonexistent according to the site.


----------



## AdironRider (Oct 9, 2010)

Ive always kinda liked Waterville. I had the threedom pass to Loon, Waterville and Cranmore and liked Waterville the best of the three. 

I enjoy it for what it is. Solid blue groomer terrain. Couple good shots. I think its one of the better places to really let em rip, wide open runs. True Grit on a good day is the closest thing to letting em fly like out west. I guess unless you time Tucks at the perfect time, but Ive yet to do so. 

I really dont care I cant get to the summit all that easily. The terrain is boring, and you'd have that masive open, flat area to deal with anyway afterwards. 

The expansions sound rad.


----------



## bigbob (Oct 10, 2010)

Front page of today's Union Leader. Chris and John Sununu are part of the investment team. price was under $12 million. Tom Fries will be new GM. Closing was Friday in Manchester, papers were signed last Wed.

http://www.unionleader.com/article....rticleId=bafbd355-782f-4473-953b-bdff8a666fcc


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 10, 2010)

bigbob said:


> Front page of today's Union Leader. Chris and John Sununu are part of the investment team. price was under $12 million. Tom Fries will be new GM. Closing was Friday in Manchester, papers were signed last Wed.
> 
> http://www.unionleader.com/article....rticleId=bafbd355-782f-4473-953b-bdff8a666fcc



The Union Leader is now a paid subscription newspaper for full online content.

That's freakin' hilarious.


----------



## SLyardsale (Oct 10, 2010)

bigbob said:


> Front page of today's Union Leader. Chris and John Sununu are part of the investment team. price was under $12 million. *Tom Fries *will be new GM. Closing was Friday in Manchester, papers were signed last Wed.
> 
> http://www.unionleader.com/article....rticleId=bafbd355-782f-4473-953b-bdff8a666fcc



Hate to hi jak - but who is now GM at Ragged?


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 10, 2010)

Bob Fries


----------



## SLyardsale (Oct 10, 2010)

oh yeah,  Bob.

related I assume.


----------



## billski (Oct 11, 2010)

It's time to start wildly speculating what the new owners have in mind for the place.

"...bring back major world class events" Chris Sununu says....

I for one would love to see some world-class competition in our backyard.


----------



## Black Phantom (Oct 11, 2010)

billski said:


> It's time to start wildly speculating what the new owners have in mind for the place.
> 
> "...bring back major world class events" Chris Sununu says....
> 
> I for one would love to see some world-class competition in our backyard.



Right on billski. World Cup at WV was a blast. Talk about bringing energy to a ski area. 

The Sununu's have always been a family steeped in skiing.

Congrats to them!


----------



## billski (Oct 11, 2010)

Black Phantom said:


> Talk about bringing energy to a ski area.



If done right, it can bring energy to the whole region.  Get a whole bunch of tourons to come and watch.  Inspire a whole new generation of skiers and boarders.


----------



## Black Phantom (Oct 11, 2010)

*"Sono una bestia!"*



billski said:


> If done right, it can bring energy to the whole region.  Get a whole bunch of tourons to come and watch.  Inspire a whole new generation of skiers and boarders.



True. I was specifically referring to the buzz that is/was generated by the arrival of the WC to WV. The entire village was aglow with the athletes and their entourage as well as visitors. 

Do you recall the days when the big guns would dominate World Cup at WV?


----------



## neil (Oct 11, 2010)

Hope they still honor my $12 lifttopia ticket!


----------



## CollegeKid (Oct 11, 2010)

It will be interesting to see if snowmaking can make a rebound at Waterville Valley.  Before they focus on hosting big events, I think they should focus energy on the many capital improvements the resort is in desperate need of at this time.  It will definitely benefit Waterville to be under new local ownership.  The Sununu's are stand-up individuals who I believe will make the right decisions for the resort moving forward. 

Just curious, does anyone know why they did not keep Tom Day, the former general manager as the gm?  I don't know much about him other than that he worked his way up in the company.  It was not exactly his fault Booth Creek could not and/or would not invest.  Did they just want to bring in a guy they already knew?


----------



## ichn2go (Oct 12, 2010)

CollegeKid said:


> It will be interesting to see if snowmaking can make a rebound at Waterville Valley.  Before they focus on hosting big events, I think they should focus energy on the many capital improvements the resort is in desperate need of at this time.  It will definitely benefit Waterville to be under new local ownership.  The Sununu's are stand-up individuals who I believe will make the right decisions for the resort moving forward.
> 
> Just curious, does anyone know why they did not keep Tom Day, the former general manager as the gm?  I don't know much about him other than that he worked his way up in the company.  It was not exactly his fault Booth Creek could not and/or would not invest.  Did they just want to bring in a guy they already knew?



Usually when one company buys another, the top guy goes first just because and then it's just a wait and see attitude on the rest of the management...With ski season just around the corner it wouldn't make sense to get rid of people now...I would think by spring their team will be in place...


----------



## CTNoob (Oct 12, 2010)

I've skied there a few times and I agree with others who say it needs more terrain. It's a pretty area, but you look across at it from the Tripyramids and you can see how little of the mountain actually has trails. 

I wonder how much expansion is really possible there. I think I read that 85% of the land in the valley is developed - not much room to grow unless they build condos slopeside. That's tough to do on WMNF land I'd bet.


----------



## sull1102 (Oct 12, 2010)

The Valley itself doesn't need any more condos or lodging thats for sure. My parents owned a condo in the Golden Eagle Lodge, the second or third most expensive hotel in the valley and more often than not it went unrented, even in the winter months. The main crowd that would rent would be hockey people for all the tournaments the rink has. After a couple years we sold the place because it felt like WV wasn't going anywhere anytime soon, Booth Creek SUCKED for the town and hill.


----------



## Puck it (Oct 12, 2010)

I read that they also want to put a lift in from the village along with the expansion plans.  That would be nice for the hotels.  It would a 2400 vertical drop too.  The most in NH.


----------



## CollegeKid (Oct 12, 2010)

Puck it said:


> I read that they also want to put a lift in from the village along with the expansion plans.  That would be nice for the hotels.  It would a 2400 vertical drop too.  The most in NH.



It could also be used very positively from a marketing standpoint that finally there is investment into Waterville Valley!  Along with improving the lodge and other facilities, it could get more people to give Waterville a try and realize there has been significant improvement.  Overall, not a bad strategy.


----------



## SLyardsale (Oct 13, 2010)

bigbob said:


> Front page of today's Union Leader. Chris and John Sununu are part of the investment team. price was under $12 million. Tom Fries will be new GM. Closing was Friday in Manchester, papers were signed last Wed.
> 
> http://www.unionleader.com/article....rticleId=bafbd355-782f-4473-953b-bdff8a666fcc




According to Ski Area Management magazine Bob Fries will be heading things at Waterville.  Bob Aston will be running the show at Ragged now. Don't know who Tom Fries is.


----------



## Angus (Oct 13, 2010)

SLyardsale said:


> According to Ski Area Management magazine Bob Fries will be heading things at Waterville.  Bob Aston will be running the show at Ragged now. Don't know who Tom Fries is.



Fries's career began in 1973 at Waterville Valley - controller followed by general manager - under then-owner Tom Corcoran. His résumé includes being president of southern Vermont's Stratton, president of the Olympic Regional Development Authority in Lake Placid, N.Y., and general manager of Colorado's Breckenridge Resort. Before Ragged, the skiing and snowboarding executive was co-owner and president of northern Vermont's Bolton Valley Resort.

source:  http://www.boston.com/sports/other_...009/02/19/straightforward_planning_at_ragged/

I've met him at the ski show before and seems like a very nice guy - although he'd never fork over any discount tixs for Ragged! Bob, can you set us up with any tixs now?


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 13, 2010)

That's a real loss for Ragged.  Bob was a good guy and seemed to have moved the place along quite a bit in his time there.  I know he would've loved to put a HSQ up Spear and get going on the Pinnacle expansion.  You'd need to sell real estate to fund that type of expansion.  You need that type of expansion to make the mountain an attractive real estate buy.  

Granted, Ragged is pretty small, but of all the areas I've called home as a season pass holder or an employee, Bob was by far the most visible GM I've seen.  Not an office guy by any means.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Oct 14, 2010)

*From WMUR*

Sununu Family Purchases Waterville Valley
Resort Is Locally Owned Once Again

  Waterville Valley Press Release: Today it was announced that the Sununu family is leading a group of local investors and has completed the purchase of Waterville Valley Ski Area from Booth Creek Resorts, a California based resort group. For the first time in almost 15 years the assets including the Waterville Valley Ski Area, Waterville Valley Nordic Center, Waterville Valley Conference Center and Town Square are now back under local control.

Waterville Valley, one of New Hampshire's most popular family ski areas since 1966, is well known for its ski racing heritage, WVBBTS ski club (Gold Freestyle Ski Medalist Hannah Kearney is an alumnus) and the self-contained village designed as a four season resort by Olympian Skier Tom Corcoran. The ski area has one of the state's highest elevations at 4,000 feet with 52 trails on 255 acres, 12 lifts and 100% snowmaking.

Chris Sununu is heading up the efforts and will serve as Waterville Valley Ski Resort's new Chief Executive Officer. Bob Fries, formally VP and General Manager of Waterville Valley during the Tom Corcoran ownership years will return as the new president. Since leaving Waterville Valley in 1992, Fries has managed resorts from Breckenridge, Colorado to Stratton, Vermont including a stint at The Olympic Authority in Lake Placid.

"Our vision for Waterville Valley puts the family vacation experience as a top priority," said Sununu. "My family has been coming to Waterville Valley for 30 years and several of us have homes there. We want to preserve what is so special about Waterville Valley and at the same time begin to invest in the mountain to ensure the best possible skiing experience."

"Our team is coming in with some tremendous long term plans to make Waterville Valley the premier resort destination in New England", said Fries, "Although time is short before the ski season, we still hope to make noticeable improvements for this winter. We are all very excited."

Tom Gross, local resident and current owner/operator of the White Mountain Athletic Club will also be joining the executive team to manage the groups interests in the valley itself. "We'll do whatever it takes to bring that magic back and give the vacationer and day skier what they expect and deserve", said Gross. "Waterville Valley will be a great experience with great value."

The Sununu family has strong personal and professional ties to Waterville Valley. The Annual Christa McAuliffe Ski Invitational was originated and supported by Governor and Mrs. John H. Sununu from 1988 to 1994 with proceeds benefiting the Christa McAuliffe Sabbatical Trust Fund, a program dedicated to excellence in education. Both the former Governor and his son, former Senator John E. Sununu have homes in Waterville Valley, enjoying the many year-round recreational activities the resort has to offer with their families.

"The Sununu family is perfect for taking over the ownership of Waterville Valley," commented Booth Creek Resort's President Chris Ryman." We will miss Waterville as part of Booth Creek Resorts, but know this is a positive ownership change with the long term ties the Sununu's have had in the community."


----------



## WWF-VT (Oct 14, 2010)

From an Associated Press article:
http://www.google.com/hostednews/ap...l2Ju-frN__P-10vXnPeAD9IPP6980?docId=D9IPP6980


Known for the 11 World Cup competitions it hosted from the 1960s to the early 1990s, it has seen a drop from 300,000 skier visits in 1992 to just under 170,000 this past winter

The terms of the deal were not disclosed, though Chris Sununu has indicated the sale price was less than $12 million.


----------



## billski (Oct 19, 2010)

*Waterville Valley's New Owners Spending a Half Million on Improvements for First Ski*

*Waterville Valley, NH -* Twenty five more energy efficient  snowmaking tower guns and a new grooming cat top the list of immediate  investments announced by the new owners at New Hampshire's Waterville  Valley for the coming ski and snowboard season.

"We completed the purchase of Waterville Valley on October 13 and are  now going as fast as we can to make improvements before the start of the  ski season," said Bob Fries, the new General Manager of Waterville  Valley Ski Resort Ltd. "The increased snowmaking capacity will help  Waterville Valley leverage its 4,000-foot elevation, allowing us to open  a greater variety of terrain for Thanksgiving and early December." 

 The season opening date for Waterville Valley is presently set for  Saturday, Nov. 20. By that time, upgrades to the resort's main base  lodge are planned to include new ground floor bathrooms, additional  family bathrooms and refreshed Alpine Grille food service area and menu.

 Waterville Valley will be adding to their ski and snowboard rental  inventory featuring the new mini Burton snowboards for kids.   "Each  season, parents seem to want their kids to start skiing and snowboarding  at younger ages," explains Peter Weber, Waterville's Snowsports  Director. "In response, we're always looking for innovations in kids  equipment that will let them start young but still have a blast.  This  season, we'll be introducing the new super mini snowboard from Burton  into our Explorers Kamps for ages 4-6.  The new design makes it easier  for kids to roll from edge to edge and actually build skills on their  very first days on snow.  Waterville Valley already has mini skis so now  parents and kids will have a choice."

 New this season, Waterville Valley is also offering the most affordable  learn to ski or snowboard package in the White Mountains, priced at just  $35 for ages 7 and up when purchased online 24 hours in advance.  Good  non-holiday Sundays through Fridays, the $35 Learn to Ski Package  includes a lower mountain lift ticket, ski or snowboard rentals and a  two hour first time lesson.

http://www.firsttracksonline.com/Ne...Million-on-Improvements-for-First-Ski-Season/


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 19, 2010)

That is a nice learn to ski package. When S got brave and decided to give skiing another shot two years ago, I was shocked and appalled at how much a never ever had to pay just to try skiing once with a rental and group lesson. I think we found a "deal" at $45. S went back inside after her group lesson and never skied again.

Now that I said something nice, Mr. Bob Fries needs to look at a topo map. Mount Tecumseh does indeed top out at just over 4k'. But the ski area tops out quite a bit below the actual summit. And the skiing is below all well below that less than 4k' top of the double. The statement is kind asinine, "leveraging" vertical they don't even have. And even if the double did top out at 4k', the snow making still happens mostly between 2k-3k.


----------



## UVSHTSTRM (Oct 19, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> That is a nice learn to ski package. When S got brave and decided to give skiing another shot two years ago, I was shocked and appalled at how much a never ever had to pay just to try skiing once with a rental and group lesson. I think we found a "deal" at $45. S went back inside after her group lesson and never skied again.
> 
> Now that I said something nice, Mr. Bob Fries needs to look at a topo map. Mount Tecumseh does indeed top out at just over 4k'. But the ski area tops out quite a bit below the actual summit. And the skiing is below all well below that less than 4k' top of the double. The statement is kind asinine, "leveraging" vertical they don't even have. And even if the double did top out at 4k', the snow making still happens mostly between 2k-3k.



Wow 170,000 visits, that is sad.  When I was in college I think Loon and WV were on par with each other.  That was about 10 years ago.  I worked there for one winter and it was always busy on the weekends and some weekdays.  While there always wondered about it's setup.  The main things that made me go hmmmm were.....

1. Is it possible to have a lift actually make it near the village?
2. What is up with the parking.
3  Why don't they have a lift shack on the top of the mountain that doesn't blow over in the wind.  I was at the lift for that (liftie)
4. Why can't people ride a detachable quad/why can't people count (sorry had to throw that in there)
5.  Why put a stupid whatever it is on the quadzilla (I think that is what it is called), seemed very corny.

One of the things I did like was that within the town of WV you can drink in public (at least you use to be able to.  That made going to hockey games interesting.


----------



## sull1102 (Oct 19, 2010)

Not gonna lie, I actually like the little hat and design on Quadzilla. It's frigging awesome for little kids, and who else has a quad with its own perosnality like that? HMMMMMMM....


----------



## threecy (Oct 19, 2010)

UVSHTSTRM said:


> Wow 170,000 visits, that is sad.



Even at the lower number, they still ski 50% more people than Cannon.  Quite a drop off, though.




UVSHTSTRM said:


> 1. Is it possible to have a lift actually make it near the village?



If I'm not mistaken, the original Waterville concept called for that.  It's tough to run lifts over roads, but Stowe managed to recently.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 19, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> Now that I said something nice, Mr. Bob Fries needs to look at a topo map. Mount Tecumseh does indeed top out at just over 4k'. But the ski area tops out quite a bit below the actual summit. And the skiing is below all well below that less than 4k' top of the double. The statement is kind asinine, "leveraging" vertical they don't even have. And even if the double did top out at 4k', the snow making still happens mostly between 2k-3k.



come on now

Can you really fault a newly appointed GM for extolling the positive attributes of his new place of work?

Every ski resort does it.  There are two 'ski areas' that don't.....MRG and Magic, the latter of which has been in and out of business the past two decades.   The job of a GM is to hype their place to the max.  Doubt there's a Stowe publication that doesn't state it's on Vermont's highest peak.  Should they include a *

*there are 5 other resorts in VT that offer higher lift serviced skiing.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 19, 2010)

threecy said:


> Even at the lower number, they still ski 50% more people than Cannon.  Quite a drop off, though.



I'm sure if Sununu gets elected, he'll be pushing hard for the Cannon lease :smash:


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 20, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> come on now
> 
> Can you really fault a newly appointed GM for extolling the positive attributes of his new place of work?
> 
> ...


Ummm, I can't think of many resorts that boast higher verticals than they really have. Jay boasts "elevation 4k" and I will continue to laugh at them for that as the Sky Haus and Jay Peak summit are not 4k either. Though at least Jay's official stats do not claim 4k. That is not extolling the positive attributes, that is making a false claim. It deserves to be called out. I can understand a little marketing over exuberance and I will let that slide somewhat. I won't let false claims slide.

Stowe is on Vermont's highest peak. That is a fact. The lifts may not go to the summit and that is a bit of marketing using a fact to suggest something that is not entirely accurate. But at least it is still a fact.


----------



## threecy (Oct 20, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> I'm sure if Sununu gets elected, he'll be pushing hard for the Cannon lease :smash:



Neither former Governor Sununu nor former Senator Sununu are running for office this year.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 20, 2010)

threecy said:


> Neither former Governor Sununu nor former Senator Sununu are running for office this year.



no but Chris Sununu is.......


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 20, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> Stowe is on Vermont's highest peak. That is a fact. The lifts may not go to the summit and that is a bit of marketing using a fact to suggest something that is not entirely accurate. But at least it is still a fact.



Is it not a fact that Waterville is located on Mt. Tecumseh and that that Mt. is 4000 feet?


----------



## threecy (Oct 20, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> Ummm, I can't think of many resorts that boast higher verticals than they really have. Jay boasts "elevation 4k" and I will continue to laugh at them for that as the Sky Haus and Jay Peak summit are not 4k either. Though at least Jay's official stats do not claim 4k. That is not extolling the positive attributes, that is making a false claim. It deserves to be called out. I can understand a little marketing over exuberance and I will let that slide somewhat. I won't let false claims slide.
> 
> Stowe is on Vermont's highest peak. That is a fact. The lifts may not go to the summit and that is a bit of marketing using a fact to suggest something that is not entirely accurate. But at least it is still a fact.



Amongst 4K ski areas:

Wildcat advertises their vertical and summit elevation to be on the summit of Wildcat "D" peak, which is above the lift.

Saddleback advertises their vertical and summit elevation to be on the summit of Saddleback, which is above the lift.

Sugarloaf advertises their vertical and summit elevation to be on the summit of Sugarloaf, which is above the lift.

Sugarbush advertises their vertical and summit elevation to be on the summit of Mt. Ellen, which is above the lift.


----------



## threecy (Oct 20, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> no but Chris Sununu is.......



Had he been in office, he could have forced a more responsible solution at Mittersill.  Instead, the existing council was a rubber stamp on the $2.6M.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 20, 2010)

threecy said:


> Had he been in office, he could have forced a more responsible solution at Mittersill.  Instead, the existing council was a rubber stamp on the $2.6M.



and also probably give a tax break to his family running Waterville

but he hasn't been elected yet

so, relax.  It's a beautiful day.  Why don't you head down to Hampton Beach, have a nice warm cup of tea and watch the work being down on the beuatiful 14 million dollar facility the State is building us.


----------



## Puck it (Oct 20, 2010)

threecy said:


> Had he been in office, he could have forced a more responsible solution at Mittersill. Instead, the existing council was a rubber stamp on the $2.6M.


 
OMG, are you going to start this crap in another thread. We all know where you stand on Mittersill. Give it a f-ing rest. And youclaim to be the expert on all thing's NH and you did not know Chris Sununu was running for office. Wow, now your credibility has taken a dive in my books.


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 20, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> and also probably give a tax break to his family running Waterville
> 
> but he hasn't been elected yet
> 
> so, relax.  It's a beautiful day.  Why don't you head down to Hampton Beach, have a nice warm cup of tea and watch the work being down on the beuatiful 14 million dollar facility the State is building us.



Nobody from NH goes to Hampton Beach. The state is building it for the people from Mass and the Canucks.


----------



## billski (Oct 20, 2010)

Smellytele said:


> Nobody from NH goes to Hampton Beach. The state is building it for the people from Mass and the Canucks.



You got that right.  It is amazing the number of cars with Quebec and Ontario plates that stream southward to Hampton in the summer.  They think it's warm water....


----------



## threecy (Oct 20, 2010)

Puck it said:


> OMG,  are you going to start this crap in another thread.  We all know where you stand on Mittersill.  Get is a f-ing rest.



If you go back to page 7, you'll note that it was the moderator who brought up the Cannon lease and politics.



deadheadskier said:


> I'm sure if Sununu gets elected, he'll be pushing hard for the Cannon lease :smash:


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 20, 2010)

guilty as charged

though I question your motivation in tying in Cannon skier visits to a Waterville Valley discussion.......


----------



## threecy (Oct 20, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> guilty as charged
> 
> though I question your motivation in tying in Cannon skier visits to a Waterville Valley discussion.......



Cannon is referred to by some here as a major ski area.  I believe the quote I was responding to was "Wow 170,000 visits, that is sad" - Cannon is right up the road from Waterville and skis tens of thousands fewer skiers, so is 170k really sad?

Certainly it's not good in comparison to the 300k number.


----------



## skiberg (Oct 20, 2010)

It does not matter how many skiers visits Cannon has. Its State owned it will never go under.


----------



## AdironRider (Oct 20, 2010)

I remember when I had my first car. In reality a piece of shit old BMW, but it was a BMW, so I busted my ass on it and made it nice. 

What did I do with it? Cruise the Hampton Beach strip, get bums to buy me booze, and other general mischief. Ahh Hampton Beach, good times for a 16 year old local NH kid who doesnt know any better. 

I realized shortly thereafter the place is trash, but I still go surf at the wall everytime Im home.


----------



## AdironRider (Oct 20, 2010)

Is 170k visits really all that bad?


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 20, 2010)

Not sure if it has been mentioned, but the owners are putting in $500k into new HKD's and a new groomer for this season.  

http://www.saminfo.com/news/article.php?tid=4797


----------



## Tin Woodsman (Oct 20, 2010)

threecy said:


> Amongst 4K ski areas:
> 
> Sugarbush advertises their vertical and summit elevation to be on the summit of Mt. Ellen, which is above the lift.



By what?  4 feet?


----------



## Tin Woodsman (Oct 20, 2010)

Puck it said:


> OMG, are you going to start this crap in another thread. We all know where you stand on Mittersill. Give it a f-ing rest. And youclaim to be the expert on all thing's NH and you did not know Chris Sununu was running for office. Wow, now your credibility has taken a dive in my books.



He still had some with you?  You're generous.


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 20, 2010)

Tin Woodsman said:


> By what? 4 feet?


 
+ 1.  The difference between the top of the Summit Quad and the true summit is really negligable.  In fact, as you unload, I'd say that the ramp puts a skier at the same elevation as the summit, which is about 50 yards in the woods south of the top of the lift and marked by a cairn.


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 20, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> Is it not a fact that Waterville is located on Mt. Tecumseh and that that Mt. is 4000 feet?


You are missing my point and switching the discussion out of context. Let's use Stowe as an example since you introduced it as a comparison. What if the Stowe GM said something like "we have great snow making thanks to our mountain elevation being over 4k'" when in fact the ski area tops out at 3640'. That is the equivalent. I would have no problem with Waterville GM stating that "Waterville Valley Ski Area is on a mountain that is a Four Thousand Footer". That is the equivalent of your comparison to Stowe marketing having the ski area on Vermont's highest mountain.


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 20, 2010)

threecy said:


> Amongst 4K ski areas:
> 
> Wildcat advertises their vertical and summit elevation to be on the summit of Wildcat "D" peak, which is above the lift.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the list. All BS stats and all deserve a calling out.


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 20, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> Thanks for the list. All BS stats and all deserve a calling out.


 
Again, not sure I would be screaming about Sugarbush or Sugarloaf. The latter does have its highest lift end just shy of the summit, but the difference is negligable as well and folks do hike up to ski the snowfields. So when push comes to shove, yes, folks can ski the mountain from its true top to the bottom. WV on the other hand, well, I have hiked it and the true summit is a ways from the top of the ski area and it is a bit higher.

In this era of having a GPS attached to almost anything that moves, resorts are not going to be able to get away with inflated elevation numbers.  FWIW ASC did list Mount Ellen as being 50 feet taller than it is and SV corrected that.  Also, Burke recently found 11 feet that it had been missing for some time when it went from 2,000 to 2,011 vertical feet.  :lol:


----------



## EPB (Oct 20, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> Thanks for the list. All BS stats and all deserve a calling out.



You can cross reference Wildcat's stats with skilift.org's lift survey of the Summit Quad and google earth.  Wildcat claims 2112 ranging from 1950 to 4062 (the true summit).  The skilifts.org survey claims that the quad covers 2041 feet.  Google earth will tell a similar tale.  

They used to have a sign on their ski patrol building that claimed the elevation was 3900 something at the top of the resort.  I am uncertain if it is still there today.  

As for other the other resorts mentioned, I am not certain.  I do believe that Waterville's actual summit is around 3850-3875.


----------



## billski (Oct 20, 2010)

thetrailboss said:


> Also, Burke recently found 11 feet that it had been missing for some time when it went from 2,000 to 2,011 vertical feet.  :lol:


  I love seeing the underdogs win!


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 20, 2010)

eastern powder baby said:


> As for other the other resorts mentioned, I am not certain. I do believe that Waterville's actual summit is around 3850-3875.


 
That sounds about right.  I recall it being about 200 or so vertical feet...not 400.  And according to the AMC Trail Guide, the top of the ski area (where the Sosman Trail begins) is 3,850.  The base of the ski area according to the AMC Guide is 1,840.


----------



## threecy (Oct 20, 2010)

Puck it said:


> Give it a f-ing rest. And youclaim to be the expert on all thing's NH and you did not know Chris Sununu was running for office. Wow, now your credibility has taken a dive in my books.



I missed that second backhanded insult.  You'll notice I was referring to Governor and Senator Sununu.  I have not met Chris Sununu and I do no claim to be an expert on all things Sununu.



Tin Woodsman said:


> He still had some with you?  You're generous.



That means a lot coming from you.  You're such a nice person.




thetrailboss said:


> + 1.  The difference between the top of the Summit Quad and the true summit is really negligable.  In fact, as you unload, I'd say that the ramp puts a skier at the same elevation as the summit, which is about 50 yards in the woods south of the top of the lift and marked by a cairn.





Tin Woodsman said:


> By what?  4 feet?



Yes, four feet, exactly.


----------



## threecy (Oct 20, 2010)

thetrailboss said:


> That sounds about right.  I recall it being about 200 or so vertical feet...not 400.  And according to the AMC Trail Guide, the top of the ski area (where the Sosman Trail begins) is 3,850.  The base of the ski area according to the AMC Guide is 1,840.



Steve Smith is very precious, usually within 10-20 feet, with such measurements, so that's probably a good, unbiased source.


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 20, 2010)

threecy said:


> Yes, four feet, exactly.


 
Both Tinny and I were talking about Sugar*bush* not Sugar*loaf.  *


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 20, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> Thanks for the list. All BS stats and all deserve a calling out.



'deserve'???

it's marketing.  I guess I really don't care all that much.  The only time I've gotten slightly bent over ski area marketing is when Stowe changed their trail count from 48 to 116.  I always appreciated that they 'kept it real'.  An old friend of mine works in the marketing department.  He said it was a simple decision.  They were losing British tour group business to Southern VT areas that advertised higher trail counts.  Can't fault them at all for making the change.

Similarly I can't fault Bob Fries for hyping his area the way he is and I don't feel it 'deserves' a call out.  I want all ski businesses to be massively successful.  It benefits the sport.  A true skier like you can read between the lines.  No need to tell the n00bs what the real deal is.  They'll figure it out on their own.

Hell, Lee Jeans has Mike Rowe saying their jeans will make your ass look better.  Maybe I'll make the switch from Wrangler as Brett Favre is apparently cheating on his wife.


----------



## threecy (Oct 20, 2010)

thetrailboss said:


> Both Tinny and I were talking about Sugar*bush* not Sugar*loaf.  *



I must have missed the context due to reading the last page first.  I had read your "Again, not sure I would be screaming about Sugarbush or Sugarloaf. The latter does have its highest lift end just shy of the summit, but the difference is negligable " comment.


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 20, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> 'deserve'???


Yes. Deserve. Just like if any other business misrepresented its product. You'd want to have someone knowledgeable about the product clear up the marketing mess and give you the facts. Its like reading any online review before buying a product. Its just like any other business. 

You can put the ski industry up on a pedestal and shrug when the line between marketing and misrepresentation is crossed. I won't. Why let the "n00bs" figure it out on their own? Think about what that type of statement is saying!?! "Yes, I know many businesses in this industry not only exaggerate but completely misrepresent. And its okay and it is considered acceptable. And no, we vets don't care. Especially because we are not being mislead, you the n00b are being mislead. Stick around long enough, you'll get to know the secret handshake. You'll learn how to read between the lines." :-o

I was glad when I smartened up to the way things are. Wish someone else had told me sooner. The more we call BS maybe the more likely we are to get the real deal. Maybe. I really think that is true with snow total reporting, I think the internet has made ski areas more honest. Or at least, we can call BS and maybe that will help someone else make a more informed decision. No business deserves a free pass, IMO. Especially, in an industry that I enjoy so much... not the other way around.


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 20, 2010)

threecy said:


> I must have missed the context due to reading the last page first.  I had read your "Again, not sure I would be screaming about Sugarbush or Sugarloaf. The latter does have its highest lift end just shy of the summit, but the difference is negligable " comment.


I thought the same and almost commented. An easy miss given the names and their both being discussed in close proximity.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 20, 2010)

billski said:


> "We completed the purchase of Waterville Valley on October 13 and are  now going as fast as we can to make improvements before the start of the  ski season," said Bob Fries, the new General Manager of Waterville  Valley Ski Resort Ltd. "The increased snowmaking capacity will help  Waterville Valley leverage its 4,000-foot elevation, allowing us to open  a greater variety of terrain for Thanksgiving and early December."



this is what Bob said



riverc0il said:


> Now that I said something nice, Mr. Bob Fries needs to look at a topo map. Mount Tecumseh does indeed top out at just over 4k'. But the ski area tops out quite a bit below the actual summit. And the skiing is below all well below that less than 4k' top of the double. The statement is kind asinine, "leveraging" vertical they don't even have. And even if the double did top out at 4k', the snow making still happens mostly between 2k-3k.



you're taking the message much further and making a fairly benign and not all that hyped statement to be like he's marketing the place as Vail.

I read what he's saying as, Waterville Valley is a fairly high elevation area.  We dumped some money into snowmaking equipment.  Hopefully that pays off as we'll have positive temperatures at elevation to make more snow.





riverc0il said:


> Yes. Deserve. Just like if any other business misrepresented its product. You'd want to have someone knowledgeable about the product clear up the marketing mess and give you the facts. Its like reading any online review before buying a product. Its just like any other business.
> 
> You can put the ski industry up on a pedestal and shrug when the line between marketing and misrepresentation is crossed. I won't. Why let the "n00bs" figure it out on their own? Think about what that type of statement is saying!?! "Yes, I know many businesses in this industry not only exaggerate but completely misrepresent. And its okay and it is considered acceptable. And no, we vets don't care. Especially because we are not being mislead, you the n00b are being mislead. Stick around long enough, you'll get to know the secret handshake. You'll learn how to read between the lines." :-o
> 
> I was glad when I smartened up to the way things are. Wish someone else had told me sooner. The more we call BS maybe the more likely we are to get the real deal. Maybe. I really think that is true with snow total reporting, I think the internet has made ski areas more honest. Or at least, we can call BS and maybe that will help someone else make a more informed decision. No business deserves a free pass, IMO. Especially, in an industry that I enjoy so much... not the other way around.



seriously man

you're throwing up some caution tape around a broken easter egg.   Read what the man said.  Not that big a deal.


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 21, 2010)

threecy said:


> I must have missed the context due to reading the last page first. I had read your "Again, not sure I would be screaming about Sugarbush or Sugarloaf. The latter does have its highest lift end just shy of the summit, but the difference is negligable " comment.


 
Correct, but you quoted the four-foot comment, which applied to Sugarbush.  I offered an explanation for Sugarloaf and said that the difference is not that much either. In fact your picture shows that the difference us about what 20 feet or so vertical distance?


----------



## threecy (Oct 21, 2010)

thetrailboss said:


> Correct, but you quoted the four-foot comment, which applied to Sugarbush.


Ironic that I jumped to a conclusion when quoting TW



thetrailboss said:


> I offered an explanation for Sugarloaf and said that the difference is not that much either. In fact your picture shows that the difference us about what 20 feet or so vertical distance?



There's a person on the right who helps put the difference in context.  It's probably 50% of the Wildcat difference.  There's enough room to run a small T-Bar from the chair to the summit - certainly not worth it though.  Nonetheless, the summit is advertised, but is not reached.

Ski areas generously rounding on ski area verticals - stop the presses!


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 21, 2010)

threecy said:


> There's a person on the right who helps put the difference in context. It's probably 50% of the Wildcat difference. There's enough room to run a small T-Bar from the chair to the summit - certainly not worth it though. Nonetheless, the summit is advertised, but is not reached.
> 
> Ski areas generously rounding on ski area verticals - stop the presses!


 
I'm using the old Gondi Building as a reference and it is a two story building.  Read my explanation again--i.e. that folks do hike to the snowfields and the summit to ski and as such it is skiing off the summit.  I will agree that it may need an "*" but I think that the difference in elevation is really nothing to get excited over and when one looks at the trail map it clearly shows that the lift stops just short of the summit.


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 15, 2010)

Waterville opening pushed to 11/26


----------



## threecy (Nov 15, 2010)

Chris Sununu was on Howie Carr's radio show last week and said that they'll be doing some sizable improvements next year at Waterville.


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 15, 2010)

*Interview With Chris Sununu*

In October, it was announced that the Sununu Family and a group of local investors had purchased the Waterville Valley Ski Area, Waterville Valley Nordic Center, Waterville Valley Conference Center and the Town Square, putting the resort back into local hands. "Our vision for Waterville Valley puts the family vacation experience as top priority", said Chris Sununu. "We want to preserve what is so special about Waterville Valley and at the same time begin to invest in the mountain to ensure the best possible skiing experience". Chris shares what that means for Waterville Valley this season as well as quick look into some long term plans.

What are you most excited about in purchasing Waterville Valley?
Waterville Valley has been a second home for three generations of my family for over 25 years. We have seen it through the highs and the lows and now have an opportunity to have a direct impact on our future. There is unlimited potential in Waterville Valley but it is up to all of us to make it a reality. We won't stop until we return Waterville Valley to its rightful place as one of America's premier East Coast Resorts.


Are other members of the Sununu family involved in the purchase?
We put together and participated in a diverse investment team from folks all around New England. I will be serving as the Chief Executive Officer. My brother John, the former Senator, is a resident of the valley and has some tremendous experience with corporate management. I have asked him to serve as the Chairman of the Board to help oversee the master planning and strategy. And no Sununu project is ever really complete without some sagely advice from my father. He will be serving on an advisory board to assist with relationships and matters as well.

Can any immediate improvements be made with the ski season coming up so fast?
There is no denying that having the deal finalized so close to the ski season has made it difficult to complete some of the capital improvements we have scheduled. We have had to prioritize our wish list and will work hard to get items completed on time. To start, a new grooming cat and 25 new energy efficient snow guns top the list of mountain investments. A few projects being undertaken in the main lodge include new bathrooms and a revamped dining area. Town Square will also see a few upgrades both in the rooms and some exterior touch-ups. Finally we are allocating funds for an aggressive marketing strategy that will broaden our reach across the New England and bring back some of the families that have passed us over in recent years. Ultimately it will take about a full year to complete the initial renovations we have planned. We hope folks will come out this season to see what is new and what they can expect in years to come.

Can I still purchase a Threedom Pass?
Absolutely. With our revitalized approach to customer service, there is no better time to take advantage of our great deals. Our prices, location, and amenities are too good to pass up.

Do you ski or snowboard?
Mostly skiing now-a-days. My kids are younger and are really getting into snowsports, and so far they prefer skiing. Although with my son also surfing more and more, something tells me snowboards are definitely in our family's future. And more recently I have also taken up cross country skiing. About 5 years ago I began discovering why everyone has always raved about Waterville Valley's Nordic system. Since hiking the Appalachian Trail in 1998 I have had a strong affinity for New England's backcountry and there is no better place than the Valley.

What is your favorite trail?
It depends on the time of day and weather, but in the morning you will often find me on Ciao and in the afternoon I tend to move over to Tippecanoe. It is a great wide, sunny, cruising run.

Are there plans for adding activities for spring, summer and fall also?
Waterville Valley will not be able to compete as a 21st century resort until we are able to provide year round amenities for the entire family. That means we must be competitive in all four seasons regardless of the weather. We have the edge over other resorts in terms of location and surroundings so there is no reason, other than our own lack of vision, that we should not be everyone's first choice for recreation. If we do that the entire valley will grow and thrive.

Can you share any long range goals and plans for the resort?
I can sum up our strategy in two words, Sustainable Growth. Whether we are talking about trails, lodging, food, amenities, marketing, lifts, whatever, we need to grow but do it right. That means working in close partnership with the rest of the valley's interest and owners, building a strong relationship with town management, and working with the Forest Service and Environmental Services. So far the response has been great and we need to capitalize on that momentum.


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 15, 2010)

Where is that interview from?


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 16, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> Where is that interview from?



Waterville's website


----------

